# Popping ears



## amj2906 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello! Bit of an odd one... 

I'm 8 days post 3 days transfer and taking Cyclogest. I don't know whether it is related or a coincidence but since I had ET my ears have been popping. It's the same sensation as when a plane takes offs/lands and lasts from 15 minutes to a few hours - and is at it's worst so far today. 

Could this be a side effect of the drugs? 

Is there anything I can take or anything I can do? Tried chewing gum and holding my nose and blowing but not really helping much. 

Thanks - AMJ x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi amj,
Took a sneak at your recent posts   congrats on your news, lots of     
Sorry not been about this week to answer questions. Never heard of this in relation to progesterone and not listed as side effect   I suspect it's unrelated  Hope it has gone already.

Maz x


----------

